# Infrared Grilled Fillet Mignon, (Pics and Video)



## surfinsapo (Jul 10, 2007)

*Decided to grill some fillet mignons and a few petite sirloins.*
 Pics http://coastalbendsurf.com/cooking/main.php?g2_itemId=664

 video  http://coastalbendsurf.com/cookinvideos/

 Enjoy!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn that looks fine SS!
I like the method of you posts. ... pics for us dial up losers ... and videos that we can leech off the network while at work. lol

Good looking foodz!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 10, 2007)

Video is not loading for me...


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 10, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Video is not loading for me...


keep trying. it's a flash player. I tested it on a laptop and it's working..


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 10, 2007)

upload it to www.viddler.com  works better...

Still trying and getting nothing!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Dude......that was great!!! 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 10, 2007)

Greg, Update your player at adobe.com
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download ... omoid=BIOW


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 10, 2007)

chinchilla said:
			
		

> Dude, what a great video...  Very impressed.  No problems watching it here.
> 
> I'd like to know more about that cooker.
> 
> ...




```
Academy Sports & Outdoors 0090
1915 Mallory Ln  (across from Cool Springs Galleria) 
Franklin, TN 37067-8224
Phone: (615) 435-8341
Store Hours: Mon-Sat 9am-9pm, Sun 10am-7pm
```
chinchilla, see if they have them here...I got mine at Academy here in corpus.
http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...as_grills&start=8&selectedSKU=0261-02367-0043


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 11, 2007)

Super Great video SS, Thats a neet lil grill too, Boy that rice is great with anything too. Other rice has no flavor, this stuff complements everything its used with. Its not the only brand of La. popcorn rice either. Do a google search... Boy  La popcorn rice its double the price of regular rice here localy so, If yall mailorder it keep that in mind.

Boy SS you eat like me 3 starches & 2 meats Yummm... You forgot the bread. 

JB


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 11, 2007)

Those steaks looked good brother.  Your IR grill is very cool.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 11, 2007)

*Thanks* I ordered 5 , 5lbs bag of that rice lastnight... from 
Acadian Gourmet Foods, Inc.    Campbell Farms


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 11, 2007)

Sapo,

I got it fixed before anyone else saw it.  No one's gonna know how funny you are but me.  Nothing like explaining a joke.  Good luck with that, brother!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 11, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> Sapo,
> 
> I got it fixed before anyone else saw it.  No one's gonna know how funny you are but me.  Nothing like explaining a joke.  Good luck with that, brother!



*Ok*

*Ok*


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 11, 2007)

Demagic of Delete

I can do this all day long, or until my post count hits 100 -- whichever comes first.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 11, 2007)

chinchilla said:
			
		

> Thanks Surfinsapo.   Although, *my mother-in-law breathes fire back*.


dont they all?!?!  :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 11, 2007)

YES


----------



## john a (Jul 11, 2007)

I guess you're liking that Infra Red grill.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 11, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> I guess you're liking that Infra Red grill.


 I really like to bbq low and slow..but for grillin , yes I am enjoying the portable grill by all means.


----------



## TheCook (Jul 13, 2007)

Great quality vids sapo.  Thanks for that.  What kind of work do you do that allows you to work mids and grill out?


----------

